# [Wet Thumb Forum]-San Francisco Aquarium Society Welcomes Luis Navarro



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Luis Navarro 
Planted Aquaria 
Friday August 6 / 8:00pm

We welcome Luis Navarro, a very talented aquatic gardener from Texas, this evening. Luis, who presented at the 2003 Aquatic Gardeners Association Convention, speaks this evening on aquatic plant design. This will be a workshop, with Luis devising a setup from scratch. Watch him build up the substrate, select a hardscape, and choose plants that compliment the overall look and feel.

See Luis's aquariums here, and don't miss this event - it promises to be unique and exciting! (We'll meet at SFSU. An auction will follow Luis's talk!)

http://www.sfaquarium.org/


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Dammit! I am going to have to make it up there some time. I have plans tonight and just received some SAE today so I want to see how they are when i get home.

Thanks for the heads up!

I have admired Mr. Navarro's work.

Edit: Just printed a membership form. I just noticed that this is for next week, I'll probably see you there.


----------

